
Show HN: A Chrome extension to show GitHub projects activity - MasterScrat
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/github-activity-checker/agebcpekpbkaibjghgakombjjkefmcol
======
MasterScrat
I was frustrated that there's no way to see how active a GitHub project is
from its main page, so I decided to scratch my own itch!

This way you don't need to go through Graphs -> Commits every time to see
what's going on.

Source (Apache 2.0):
[https://github.com/MasterScrat/GithubActivityChecker](https://github.com/MasterScrat/GithubActivityChecker)

~~~
brudgers
Curious why Apache license. Not questioning it.

~~~
MasterScrat
I'm really not an expert... Reading more in details I see it requires some
annoying stuff, eg you need to state what you modify. Looks like MIT would be
better.

~~~
brudgers
Apache requires administrative overhead in regard to contributions, but has
some advantages for larger scale long roadmap projects.

